# Newbie



## neets (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi every1
I'm Neets New to this site.
I have been type 2 since the age of 24, (now 42yrs)
Complications since the beginning.
Dont know any1 with Diabetes so here for support, advice, help in managing my condition.


----------



## Mark T (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum neets


----------



## neets (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Mark T< thanks for your welcome.x


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome Neets ! You have joined a good site, What sorts of problems are you having or had ?


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi there, Neets. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi Neets
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Northerner (Nov 23, 2014)

neets said:


> Hi every1
> I'm Neets New to this site.
> I have been type 2 since the age of 24, (now 42yrs)
> Complications since the beginning.
> Dont know any1 with Diabetes so here for support, advice, help in managing my condition.



Hi Neets, welcome to the forum  You now know lots of people with diabetes, so ask away!  Are you on any medication for your diabetes?


----------



## stephknits (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome Neets


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! I'd have thought, at 42 you'd have the "answer to life the universe and everything"!! 

Andy


----------



## Flower (Nov 24, 2014)

Hello and welcome Neets 

You've come to a great place to find other diabetics, it's wall to wall on here


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum neets


----------



## silverdragon (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi there Neets ..... I'm a Newbie in here too ..... and I am on a huge learning curve about Diabetes .... especially as I have chosen to hold off with any Medication at the moment and going to see how far I get in improving my health situation with changing what I eat and drink xx


----------



## neets (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Hobie
Sorry for late reply, not been online for a while.


----------

